

How to find a profitable App Niche – Part 2 - trevmckendrick
http://www.trevormckendrick.com/how-to-find-a-profitable-niche-part-2/

======
bthinker
I chatted with George at Straply at length at a startup event. He says they
track the actual Apple App Store and Google Play searches and they have 2MM
searched phrases in their database. The phrases that people are actually
searching for with the misspelled words and all. As far as ranking keywords
I'm pretty sure it's on the actual number of times phrases are really
searched. No guess work. That being said, you might want to reach out to
George. Seemed like a pretty good dude.

~~~
xur17
I'm curious how they get that data. Does Google release it?

------
nhm
Thanks for another great post Trevor!

App Store Rankings (<http://appstorerankings.net>) is keyword research tool I
found in the discussion of your previous post. It estimates the difficulty of
ranking within the app store for that keyword, and can also show you
competitors (guessed?) keywords.

------
jetti
Just a heads up, the link to the part 1 of this series links to the second
part. The first part is here: [http://www.trevormckendrick.com/how-to-choose-
a-profitable-n...](http://www.trevormckendrick.com/how-to-choose-a-profitable-
niche/)

------
aaronbrethorst
cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.trevormckendrick.com%2Fhow-
to-find-a-profitable-niche-part-2%2F)

------
ctruman
Anyone else heard of <http://www.straply.com/> before? It seems to have some
cool data, any idea how they rank keywords by search volume?

~~~
georgelawrence
We measure a small sample of AppStore and Play Store searches. Since the
sample size is small, we can't really nail down exact search counts, but we
can give relative estimates.

------
georgelawrence
Hi everyone, George from Straply here. (thanks for the shout out bthinker)

If you've got any feedback or questions about Straply, I'd be happy to chat
about it.

